# halfway through LCB in Minnesota



## haolegirltatu (May 17, 2004)

...Im halfway through my schooling at LCB In Minnesota. Im tired, I work full time and I study. This week we had a revolt at school. We let the people in the suits who make our class schedule, know that it is not ok to post major class schedule changes at 8:30 the morning of the new block of classes. We work. Have kids, and need to feel like we aren't just a tuition check. I have learned a lot at this school however un-organized it can be...but school is what you make of it. You can fail and blame it on someone else or stick it out through all the imperfect red tape and be proud at your 4.0. I love My garde manger teacher. Can anyone make a living carving Ice? I want to make swans out of apples till Im blue in the face...but what i really want to say is.....

I have heard since day one,:" get out of cooking, being a chef is too hard for you....You will have to put up with the worst environment and the worst conditions and be treated like crap.....you cant do it , I suffered, I will die a alcoholic and single...." 

yep got it. For sure. But you dont have to accept old school mentality , in a progressive Industry, just to learn from amazing chefs. This industry is growing in amazing directions. Just like you dont have to accept that the " House of Boyardee" is fine Italian food. I wont accept that I have to deal with being groped or being told what an idiot I am , because the chef is on coke. Choices. We live in America. We have choices.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

For that kind of money you would think they could properly schedule.


----------



## haolegirltatu (May 17, 2004)

Yes I have thought that many times. I still try to figure out why Im paying so much.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

At most colleges they definitely treat people like money. They overbook the dorms and make people sleep co-ed in the rec room in bunk beds while they sort things out. They drag their feet on placing you in internships and make you feel like an idiot when you show up to the student services office and ask where the **** you might be going next week--"Oh we placed you in England--didn't anyone tell you? Call this number..." They tell you your project is due on this date but then they don't mention it for the rest of the semester, and fail you for not having the right stuff, they allow inadequate teachers in the door...I could go on. I am not just speaking of my culinary school experience, although that is part of it...it's the story of all colleges...it's not the pretty picture you see in the pamphlet they mail you...Like you said, you can blame them or you can fight through it and get the information you need.


----------

